# Food for thought



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.aquariumlife.net/articles/beginner/103.asp

The foregoing warrants some thought.

Vic


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Looks like an Aquarium Adventure store.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting points....and yes, that is an Aquarium Adventure, but it's definitely not the one in New York. I frequent the one in New York myself. They have really nice, healthy fish, but the staff are not all created equal. Some of them really know what they are talking about, and some of them need to join a forum or two to get up to speed. Overall, anyone in the New York Metro and Long Island area would enjoy stopping by and checking out their shop, its one of the nicest I've been to. Thanks for the article, it'll help anyone just getting into the hobby.


----------

